# Time Golfing?



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

How much time do you spend on the course? Well, list your fastest and longest time golfing on a course.

Mine was 4 hours. What about you?


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm usually about 3 and a half to about 4 hours when i am usually on a course. But i'm never by myself.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

If its just me and a friend or two we can usually get through a course in about 2-3 hours. But I am rarely alone so its usually about 3-4 hours. There is one exception however. When ever I'm with my family it usually takes like 5-6 hours just do finish 9 holes. My little brother is constantly losing balls and losing his patients and he usually resorts to driving off recklessly in a golf cart to vent his anger.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Usually when I'm with my wife, we can knock out a course in about 2 hours to 2 and a half, 3 tops.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I have golfed in two hours at fastest. This usually only happens when me and my friends are going as fast as possible to get a game in. It really isn't that much fun to hurry the game this much though.

A typical game takes four and a half hours to finish but I have played for six hours or more. It really depends on the speed of people in front of you.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I play the course with 3 friends totally too 4. The average game we play would be about 4-5 hours. It depends what friends really though, because some aren't the best at golfing, although we don't tell them we think it!


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

This really depends on how fast people ahead of me are playing, but typically I finish a course off in three hours. I know it seems short but I try to go as fast as possible, so people behind me don't have to wait. I wish everyone else would do the same...


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

When I play on my own I can finish a course in about 2hours, when with my friends we usually spend about 4-5 hours on the course, sometimes 6 depending on whos infront.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

it depends on which course i am playing, i have done a round in 2 hrs 30 mins before but normally it s around 4


----------

